
Chrome add-on puts browsing data to good use - bjansn
http://www.springwise.com/chrome-add-on-puts-browsing-data-good/
======
IanCal
This looks fantastic, I've just enabled it and it's nicely grouped the things
I was looking for yesterday.

To quickly answer the first thing I looked into here, it doesn't send any of
your data on (there are some google analytics stuff, but it doesn't send on
your browsing history).

------
DanBC
I'd give my right arm for something that did this auto-magically for my
bookmarks.

[http://cottontracks.com/](http://cottontracks.com/)

------
jokogr
Are there any plans for a Firefox extension?

~~~
tonylemesmer
Ditto. Slightly annoying that Firefox isn't even acknowledged on the blog or
website. Pretty sure that must be a FAQ?

~~~
thrill
When a man cuts my lawn for free, I try not to complain that he doesn't also
do the hedges.

